# CSUSA Group Buy November 2011



## Balasharc (Nov 8, 2011)

*This buy which is focused on the maximum quantity discount of 25% is open to the first 18 respondents to this thread who are interested in a minimum of 10 kits and willing to work with the following restrictions:* (Thanks to Mannie and George for allowing me to cut and paste there rules and spreadsheet)

I spent a few hours today updating the spreadsheet and deleted any out of stock items. CLOSEOUT and out of stock items have been removed from the sheet. If I can't expect to fulfill the orders, I am not going to solicit them.

*PAYPAL only*....*I will be placing the order on Thursday, November 17*. *Must have PayPal funded by Tuesday, November 15, 11:59 PM* *Eastern US* (avoids the midnight/AM/PM questions! I know we have a few sticklers running about). If you have not made the PP payment by that time I will drop you from the buy. We are all big boys and girls here and I should not have to remind anyone to send the PP payment. I will PM your total and my PayPal info. Please don't sign up then not follow through, it knocks someone else out of a chance to participate.

SHIPPING: 
Will be defaulted to $10.95 via USPS Priority Flat rate medium box (within USA). It will include tracking. For smaller orders that will fit the smaller priority box, shipping (within USA) I will refund the difference in shipping.

If you have very large orders, they may not be able to fit into one flat rate box. I'll give you my best estimate on shipping once you place your order and we'll go from there. USPS now has the large priority mail flat rate box for $14.95 which is 50% bigger.

Listed Kits: I spent several hours today going through the CSUSA website updating available kits and costs. If you want kits that are not listed, add the *kit ID* *and description* to the bottom of the spreadsheet. For the 25% discount we need to reach a 100 kit minimum so the apprentice kits, which follow a different discount pattern, *will not be included in the 10 kit minimum.* *Also the stylus kits will not count toward your 10 kit minimum; there is no discount for them they are there just for* *convenience.* I will PM your total with appropriate discounts when quantities have been met. Also, if I missed adding in a kit that was out-of-stock last time and it now shows in stock, you may add it in.

I am not willing to order other kits/projects at this time, but tubes and bushings will be included. 

*NO Backorders*. See that little dot, it's a period. Out of stock items will be refunded.

I have updated pricing in the attached spreadsheet, any changes or inaccuracies will be corrected when order is placed with CSUSA. I believe the spreadsheet is accurate, but will not make up any differences if I have mistyped or transposed numbers.

Domestic Insurance: 
I do not require that you pay for Insurance. But I also will not be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control. The domestic shipping charges are below. Do not include the shipping cost in calculating insurance costs.

$1.80 ................ $0.01 to $50
$2.30 ................ $50.01 to $100
$2.85 ................ $100.01 to $200
$4.75 ................ $200.01 to $300
$5.80 ................ $300.01 to $400
$6.85 ................ $400.01 to $500
$7.90 ................ $500.01 to $600

International orders will be accommodated but shipping and PayPal fees will cost more and will require insurance. Sorry, I cannot give rates since I have no idea. FYI, I will only do USPS shipping and the cheaper means may not be insurable. Order at your own risk...or pay the premium. Here is how I will handle International Orders: I will give you an estimate that will be too high. You Pay Pal me that amount. Once I have the final amount with shipping and Pay Pal charges, I will refund you the difference. I will not be responsible for any loss or damage once the items leave my hands. In the event it is needed, I will assist on any claims as much as I can.

The attached spreadsheet will calculate your total cost. There will be an additional discount from CSUSA, but I will not have the exact amount until placing the order. You will be refunded this difference via PayPal. The net was 13% on the last order (on top of the volume discounts!).

I hope these terms are acceptable to everyone. Thank you 

Please indicate your NAME and IAP USERNAME on all payments and correspondence. 

Post in this thread that you are in with at least the 10 kit minimum. I will PM to confirm and send you my email for you to send the filled in spread sheet back to me.

Thanks for playing....and thanks to Mannie and George for letting me steal and modify their spreadsheet and write up from the last GB they ran.


----------



## warreng8170 (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 8, 2011)

I would like to be #1, please.


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## dennisg (Nov 8, 2011)

I'd like to be in also.


----------



## dennisg (Nov 8, 2011)

count me in

In only once. I'll get hang of this one day.


----------



## arw01 (Nov 8, 2011)

I will jump in as well.  Been waiting for a year to buy and the timing on this one will be about as good as it gets.


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 8, 2011)

*me too*

I'm aboard


----------



## SteveG (Nov 8, 2011)

I will join on this buy, and thanks for making the effort.


----------



## Rmartin (Nov 8, 2011)

_I'm in! Thanks_


----------



## tim self (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm IN!!! Regretably missed the last one.


----------



## Balasharc (Nov 8, 2011)

To all,the new venus kits in gold and BLK Tiare not on the spreedsheet if you wish to buy any just add them in.

9 more people to go.


----------



## pianomanpj (Nov 8, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## theidlemind (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm in. 
Thanks for doing this.......
and good timing for me too!


----------



## melski (Nov 9, 2011)

I'll take part.  Thanks!


----------



## killer-beez (Nov 9, 2011)

*Im in*

Im in!!!


----------



## PSU1980 (Nov 9, 2011)

*Group buy*

I'm in and thank you for all your work.

Tim


----------



## Balasharc (Nov 9, 2011)

3 more to go, so far we have 15 people participating :

*ed4copies*
*warreng8170*
*Chatham Penworks*
*dennisg*
*arw01*
*Smitty37*
*SteveG*
*Rmartin*
*tim self*
*pianomanpj*
*theidlemind*
*melski*
*killer-beez*
*PSU1980*
*JohnR06*

Name in *black *= Waiting on your list.
Name in *blue* means received list and waiting on Pay-pal $$
Name in *green* means Received Pay-pal $$ and your done.

I will keep everyone posted and up to date as it goes along. Please be patient with me.


----------



## JohnR06 (Nov 9, 2011)

I'd like to jump in on this one too.

Thanks,
JohnR06


----------



## Silver (Nov 9, 2011)

*I'm in too*

Count me in 

Thanks

Eamonn


----------



## Silverado (Nov 9, 2011)

OK I will close it out.

Thanks John


----------



## Balasharc (Nov 9, 2011)

One spot left if anybody wants it.
1 more to go, so far we have 17 people participating :

*1 ed4copies*
*2 warreng8170*
*3 Chatham Penworks*
*4 dennisg*
*5 arw01*
*6 Smitty37*
*7 SteveG*
*8 Rmartin*
*9 tim self*
*10 pianomanpj*
*11 theidlemind*
*12 melski*
*13 killer-beez*
*14 PSU1980*
*15 JohnR06*
*16 Silver*
*17 Silverado*
*18 thewishman*

Name in *black *= Waiting on your list.
Name in *blue* means received list and waiting on Pay-pal $$
Name in *green* means Received Pay-pal $$ and your done.

I will keep everyone posted and up to date as it goes along. Please be patient with me.


----------



## thewishman (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## Balasharc (Nov 9, 2011)

*The group buy is now closed to further participants so we can move things along.*

This is the list of people participating in the CSUSA group buy:

*1 ed4copies*
*2 warreng8170*
*3 Chatham Penworks*
*4 dennisg*
*5 arw01*
*6 Smitty37*
*7 SteveG*
*8 Rmartin*
*9 tim self*
*10 pianomanpj*
*11 theidlemind*
*12 melski*
*13 killer-beez*
*14 PSU1980*
*15 JohnR06*
*16 Silver*
*17 Silverado*
*18 thewishman*

Name in *black *= Waiting on your list.
Name in *blue* means received list and waiting on Pay-pal $$
Name in *green* means Received Pay-pal $$ and your done.

I will keep everyone posted and up to date as it goes along. Please be patient with me.


----------



## Balasharc (Nov 12, 2011)

*CSUSA Nove Group Purchase Update.*

Just keeping everyone up to date. 2 days left. If I can get all the forms and funds by Monday, I will place the order Monday or Tuesday.
*Remember I **Must have PayPal funded by Tuesday, November 15, 11:59 PM* *Eastern US**.*

This is the list of people participating in the CSUSA group buy:

*1 ed4copies*
*2 warreng8170*
*3 Chatham Penworks*
*4 dennisg*
*5 arw01*
*6 Smitty37*
*7 SteveG*
*8 Rmartin*
*9 tim self*
*10 pianomanpj*
*11 theidlemind*
*12 melski*
*13 killer-beez*
*14 PSU1980*
*15 JohnR06*
*16 Silver*
*17 Silverado*
*18 thewishman*

Name in *black *= Waiting on your list.
Name in *blue* means received list and waiting on Pay-pal $$
Name in *green* means Received Pay-pal $$ and your done.

I will keep everyone posted and up to date as it goes along. Please be patient with me.


----------



## arw01 (Nov 15, 2011)

revised list emailed and paypal sent along.  Good thing this closed, I keep adding pens to the sheet!


----------



## Balasharc (Nov 15, 2011)

*Nov CSUSA Group buy update*

Just keeping everyone up to date. 2 days left. If I can get all the forms and funds by Monday, I will place the order Monday or Tuesday.
*Remember I **Must have PayPal funded by Tuesday, November 15, 11:59 PM* *Eastern US**.*

This is the list of people participating in the CSUSA group buy:

*1 ed4copies*
*2 warreng8170*
*3 Chatham Penworks*
*4 dennisg*
*5 arw01*
*6 Smitty37*
*7 SteveG*
*8 Rmartin*
*9 tim self*
*10 pianomanpj*
*11 theidlemind*
*12 melski*
*13 killer-beez*
*14 PSU1980*
*15 JohnR06*
*16 Silver*
*17 Silverado*
*18 thewishman*

Name in *black *= Waiting on your list.
Name in *blue* means received list and waiting on Pay-pal $$
Name in *green* means Received Pay-pal $$ and your done.

I will keep everyone posted and up to date as it goes along. Please be patient with me.


----------



## warreng8170 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dear Lord, I almost completely forgot. Emailing my list now. I can go ahead and send payment tonight if you don't need/want to verify.


----------



## Balasharc (Nov 17, 2011)

*CSUSA Group Purchase Ordered*

To all,

The order has been place this morning and will be shipping out this afternoon. the only Item that was out of stock was item # 9795320001 BULLET PEN - 10K they had a bad shipment come in and are OOS till the 1st or 2nd week of December.

601 items $5700 with the 25% off and the club discount of %13 we saved $2645 off of the regular price.

After I pack everything up and mail them out I will issue credits to those affected. Also I will try to pack the smaller orders in a small flat rate box if possible and issue those refunds also. *If any of the 18 of you wishes to donate there refunds if any to the IAP please PM me so I can do so.*


----------



## Balasharc (Nov 21, 2011)

The 55lb box of kits will be on my porch wed by 4:00. I should have all packed and in the mail by Fri or Sat.


----------



## Balasharc (Nov 24, 2011)

Everything is packed up and ready to go out in the mail. 8 packages have been mailed. The rest will go out Fri morning except for 2. They know who they are.
Check your paypal for tracking info, and thanks again for joining the group purchase.

The next Group purchase will be mid Jan unless there are enough request for one sooner.


----------



## Monty (Nov 24, 2011)

Looks like you enjoy running these. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Balasharc (Nov 24, 2011)

It along with my 11 month old keeps me busy. I'll have som time off in Jan so it will fill the time.


----------



## JohnR06 (Nov 28, 2011)

Got my package in Saturday's mail...  thanks for letting me join in!

John


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Nov 28, 2011)

Was waiting for me when I got home. Thanks again for running this.


----------



## arw01 (Nov 28, 2011)

me too, package rec'd checked over and waiting to be processed into pens now!


----------



## melski (Dec 1, 2011)

Received my package, exactly what I ordered!  Now I have to start turning.

Thanks Much!

Melski


----------



## Silverado (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks John, I received mine yesterday.


----------



## pianomanpj (Dec 3, 2011)

Just got the box yesterday. Thanks, John!! Another smooth group buy!!


----------



## killer-beez (Dec 5, 2011)

Got mine!!!  Thanks for a great GB.


----------

